# Diamond Resorts sold?



## JudyH (Jul 5, 2016)

Apollo Global to Buy Diamond Resorts for $2.2 Billion
Apollo will pay $30.25 a share, a 26% premium over Diamond’s closing share price Tuesday.

Saw a WSJ headline.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 5, 2016)

*There's an ongoing thread on this*



JudyH said:


> Apollo Global to Buy Diamond Resorts for $2.2 Billion
> Apollo will pay $30.25 a share, a 26% premium over Diamond’s closing share price Tuesday.
> 
> Saw a WSJ headline.



http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243618



> added by Bill4728
> since this is already being talked about I'm closing this thread


----------

